# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 282k+ followers Facebook Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 282k+ followers active Facebook page. more than a thousand followers are from India, BD, Pakistan and Global which represents 70% of total followers.

Mostly Members from "India, BD" represent 70% of the followers. The rest are mainly from Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, USA.

Daily follow this page. Most followers are celebrities, entertainment, short music videos, funny fans etc.

*page quality green.
*page name changeable.


For more details and page insights, contact me.
Whatsapp: +8801836467940 (trusted and verified seller)

*Price is not fixed, you can contact for price negotiations.

----------

